# Winterhaven, Florida (FBA) 2/8 - 2/9



## fatback joe (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone going?

I'll be there, if you come out, stop by and say hi.  Unless it is right around turn in time, I'll be more than happy to sit, have a drink, and BS for a bit.....if after turn in, you are welcome to eat anything that hasn't gone to the judges.

I am easy to miss........no big motorhome, no fancy trailer,  just a guy with a cooker and an EZ up.   

Supposedly I will be right next to Jacks Old South (Myron Mixon - multi MIM champ).......if you found them.....then you find me.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, I'm stuck way up here in the frozen tundra...but I do want to wish you the best of luck.

Knock their socks off! and be sure to let us know how well you do!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Brian........I ain't shy.....I'll share results good or bad.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 1, 2008)

MAN!  Friends of the family have a place we can stay in Winterhaven...just there last July.  Where exactly in Winterhaven are they holding it?


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 1, 2008)

The address they sent out is 

2400 Havendale Blvd, Winter Haven.........can't tell you what it is near or anything....haven't been to this one before.

Here is a link to the website

http://boysandgirlsbbq.com/


----------



## swkegelguy (Feb 4, 2008)

Hope to catch you at this one FBJ! We will be out there Friday night and all of Saturday.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be there.  I'll be the guy in his late 30s with a black smoker.......... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   that should help narrow it down.  LOL


----------



## placebo (Feb 4, 2008)

Best of luck to ya Joe. Make your SMF family proud!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 5, 2008)

smoke em up joe,thoughts are with u.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys!  There will be some big names out there, but that is the great thing about this sport/hobby/obsession.......everyone has got a shot.


----------



## vlap (Feb 5, 2008)

I look forward to good results Joe! You learned some good lessons at the first one so lets see what happens this time!


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, when it was all said and done I wound up 8th in ribs out of 44 teams.  Middle of the pack on chicken and brisket.   Now pork.........pork hurt me.......43 out of 44.  I guess it is back the to the drawing board on pork.  My scores improved on the other 3 catogories so overall I feel like I am moving in the right direction.

Other than being sick all weekend, I had a good time.  Most of my drinking was confined to a Nyquill bottle.


----------



## vlap (Feb 11, 2008)

Good work Joe!!! Sorry you were fighting a cold. Being sick never makes cooking easy!


----------



## placebo (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats on top 10 for the ribs!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





8 out of 44 sounds like braggin rights to me! Way to go!


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 11, 2008)

The best part was having my 8 year old daughter go up and grab the plaque and check.........she seemed more excited about it than I was.


----------



## swkegelguy (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah! I got a picture of you sitting there afterwards Joe, you didn't seem that thrilled 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

It was nice talking to you there and hope to see you again soon.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 11, 2008)

It was nice meeting you..........yeah, by the time the awards were rolling around I was really feeling poor and just wanting to get out of there as quick as I could.  I was not enjoying the wait.  LOL


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats on the Placing!!! Hope ya get the feelin' better soon!!


----------

